# ilife 4 install... HELP!!



## clcmason (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey folks. I got ilife4 for my g4 superdrive with 10.2.8. When I went to install it, I got a message to close all of the "i" applications, and garageband. But here is the issue, none of them were open! I restarted and shut down, and got the same message. It is worth noting that I had to force quit idvd earlier in the day, and that I got the software off of ebay. thanks!


----------



## carbcycle (Jan 9, 2005)

clcmason said:


> Hey folks. I got ilife4 for my g4 superdrive with 10.2.8. When I went to install it, I got a message to close all of the "i" applications, and garageband. But here is the issue, none of them were open! I restarted and shut down, and got the same message. It is worth noting that I had to force quit idvd earlier in the day, and that I got the software off of ebay. thanks!


I would repair permissions on the disk and reboot. This should do the trick.


----------



## RodneyH (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi, 
I just had the same problem.
To fix it I went into System Preferences/accounts/startup items then took out the itunes item in the startup list. Then I restarted it.
It worked for me, I hope it works for you!
Rodney


----------

